# DS #4646: Dragon Quest VI - Maboroshi no Daichi (Japan)



## dice (Jan 27, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-5912^^


----------



## Flammentod (Jan 27, 2010)

Fuck you, Japan. Just fuck you..


----------



## Ruri (Jan 27, 2010)

DQ6 is awesome.  Interesting class system, two worlds, interesting plot.  Didn't know this was coming out.

Hope we get an English version soon.


----------



## silleeel (Jan 27, 2010)

I dont no whether to rejoice that its finally out or cry thats its in Japanese! :'(

Cover Art looks awesome tho! Im guessing theres no point in me even trying this out tho as im pretty sure theres guna be AP that is guna stop me from doing anything in this game! 

(I.e Cant get off the boat in DQV)


----------



## Gullwing (Jan 27, 2010)

Pffff wish we had an English Localization


----------



## timmyisme22 (Jan 27, 2010)

silleeel said:
			
		

> (I.e Cant get off the boat in DQV)



That's been taken care of long ago (either in firmware updates or other such things).


Also, hope we either get a release or a patched version to give us english.  Would be nice.


----------



## silleeel (Jan 27, 2010)

timmyisme22 said:
			
		

> silleeel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i know im just saying i doubt Square Enix have released this without some sort of similar AP! Just have to wait and see!


----------



## breaktemp (Jan 27, 2010)

oh wow...dragon quest VI !!

* this is the only DQ-Game i haven't played *

i'm going to give the japanese one a try...until i get stuck !!

* love me some dragon quest...thanks everyone *


----------



## valyr (Jan 27, 2010)

dont know if it has ap or not but it can be patched using rudolphs universal childs play patch
(which suggests it does) seems to work ok so far with dstt 1.17a12


----------



## emigre (Jan 27, 2010)

Here's a AP patch. *I claim no credit for making thisand do not gurantee that this will work. It's taken from a rom site.*

Edit:  Just saw the post above, so I'm guessing this is Ruldoph's UCP patch.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 27, 2010)

This made my day.


----------



## Klauterikkie (Jan 27, 2010)

damn i want this game..


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 27, 2010)

I may not speak Japanese, but I shall quickly learn!


----------



## basher11 (Jan 27, 2010)

i wake up to find this game up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 what a great day.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 27, 2010)

Not really interested in this. I mean, the story and the gameplay are good, but why no 3D? That's what the DS is made for after all. DQ9 was beautiful! To me, 3D RPGs on the DS are more attractive than 2D ones. I'm not saying they're better, but I like some eye candy every once in a while.

The 2D looks good, though.


----------



## Blazekid3 (Jan 27, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> Here's a AP patch. *I claim no credit for making thisand do not gurantee that this will work. It's taken from a rom site.*
> 
> Edit:  Just saw the post above, so I'm guessing this is Ruldoph's UCP patch.


this doesn t work i used the patch and the same problem again i wake up there i started


----------



## Satangel (Jan 27, 2010)

Hopefully we see a localization soon, I didn't expect it, but I really like the DQ series.


----------



## m_babble (Jan 27, 2010)

What a tease!


----------



## SargeSmash (Jan 27, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Not really interested in this. I mean, the story and the gameplay are good, but why no 3D? That's what the DS is made for after all. DQ9 was beautiful! To me, 3D RPGs on the DS are more attractive than 2D ones. I'm not saying they're better, but I like some eye candy every once in a while.
> 
> The 2D looks good, though.


Uhh, the engine is in 3D, anyway.  Also, if you haven't noticed, most of the characters in DQIX are rendered as sprites.  It's just the main characters (from the short amount of time that I played) that were rendered in 3D.

My problem is that the DS isn't that great at 3D.  You can make a far prettier 2D game on the DS than a 3D game.  Even the best of the DS only gets up to the level of a PSX / N64.  2D, in comparison, looks much cleaner.  I kinda wish they had gone the full 2D route instead, much like the original SNES game.  That was one of the best-looking 2D RPGs around.  Easily up there with FFVI, and probably better when factoring in the enemy animations.

Can't wait to buy this upon U.S. release.  I'm probably looking forward to this more than DQIX.


----------



## Genowing (Jan 27, 2010)

Lol the guy on the cover has Sonic-like hair


----------



## takun32 (Jan 27, 2010)

i wonder if this game has the english script inside it like the other dragon quest games.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 27, 2010)

definitely a trailer for the non-jap speakers tht this is gonna come in english later on but try it out now
not too many ppl were talking about it but surely 2 great games released side-by-side is fantastic


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Jan 27, 2010)

[Nintendo Ds] Dragon Quest VI: Maboroshi no Daichi [First 7Minutes]


----------



## neveras (Jan 27, 2010)

I hope they fix the class system in this game. It's the only problem I had with the original. If you were too levelled by the time you made it to choose your classes you'd be screwed and it would take you years just to level them screwing you over entirely. Got to the point that I always made sure I was "underlevelled" when getting to the shrine.


----------



## silleeel (Jan 27, 2010)

Theres AP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You wake up in a forest with your 2 friends then head off to a castle ontop of a dragon! Get all the way through the castle to a bad guy (i assume) and he shoots all 3 of you off into the air! Then you wake up in the forest again back were you started and it repeats over and over again! Cant continue the game!

And the patch posted above doesnt work!


----------



## Fel (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow, no.6 is out already and they haven't released no.9 in English yet. Btw, I'm new to the series, are they story-wise awesome like Golden Sun, or are they more of a disappointment like FF I and V were? Do they have good, lenghty fulfilling and happy endings?


----------



## Apex (Jan 27, 2010)

If the text gets dumped, I'll see if I can translate anything.


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 27, 2010)

you should post what card and FW you are using  and what AP you are getting


----------



## dsrules (Jan 27, 2010)

so the patch or hex edit that's out doesn't work on any flashcart?

000E3CD2 0C → 36 
000E3E31 10 → 11


----------



## signz (Jan 27, 2010)

dsrules said:
			
		

> so the patch or hex edit that's out doesn't work on any flashcart?
> 
> 000E3CD2 0C ? 36
> 000E3E31 10 ? 11


Well on AK2 with AKAIO 1.6b it doesn't :/
Strangely I heard from a friend that the clean ROM works on his R4... Wtf? oO


----------



## Chaotik (Jan 27, 2010)

Wouldnt it be awesome if this had some pre-translated text like Dragon Quest IV? aw well ... we can dream.

A great release. Thanks.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2010)

Dragon Quest titles just bore me to tears. I'll probably pass.

I'm wondering how well they did the game, though. Is this a remake or a port?


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 27, 2010)

PlayStati0nNetwork said:
			
		

> [Nintendo Ds] Dragon Quest VI: Maboroshi no Daichi [First 7Minutes]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video Script + Translation by Me
> ...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jan 27, 2010)

Confirming the patch works on CycloDS with the latest firmware. So far I have not experienced any looping back to the castle.


----------



## Hopeful Death (Jan 27, 2010)

The patch worked for me too. Using R4, YSMenu.


----------



## Ishidori (Jan 27, 2010)

Awwwwh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NA/E release: TBA. Well, still DQIX this spring yet.


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome. Im gonna find this and play it again.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 28, 2010)

Ishidori said:
			
		

> Awwwwh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


w00t ! I finished the JPN version with the ENG patch, excellent game with a ton of side quests, never did these but will in ENG v


----------



## granville (Jan 28, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Dragon Quest titles just bore me to tears. I'll probably pass.
> 
> I'm wondering how well they did the game, though. Is this a remake or a port?


It's a remake, and a damn good looking one at that. The game was originally 2D on SNES with FF6-esque graphics. One of the best looking SNES games. The remake has a 3D world with 2D sprites. The good news is that it looks even better than it did. The 3D is really gorgeous here, despite being similar in vein to a PS1 3d/2d hybrid. It's the style and detail that is amazing. The game itself seems mostly the same so far, i had a go with both SNES and DS versions, they start the same with the same areas.

I've tested this in a SVN of desmume. Not sure if it works in the latest official release, but the antipiracy is no affecting the latest SVN compile. I've not patched it either, clean rom. I'm getting my DS back on Monday, so i guess a patch will be ready by then for flashcards.


----------



## dsrules (Jan 28, 2010)

the patch also works on M3Real with the newest Sakura


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 28, 2010)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> Hoverlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you mean DBZ hair?


----------



## SargeSmash (Jan 28, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I know the engine's in 3D, but it's just that 2D sprites in a 3D environment are an instant turnoff to me.
> 
> And I know it was only the main characters in DQ9 that were in 3D, but still, something's better than nothing, right?


I don't really like the hybrid, either.  That's why I prefer, at least on the DS, to do one or the other.  Full 3D, or full 2D.  I just happen to think the DS is more suited to the latter.  The issues with sprite scaling and rotation are very, very annoying.  The only way to really deal with that effectively is to do something like Star Ocean 2 did, where you make the sprite pretty high-resolution, and scale it down.  Scaling up is a bad idea, unless filtered (which Star Ocean 2 also does a bit of), but certainly not the best option.

Heck, in retrospect, it'd probably be more efficient to go back to pre-rendered backgrounds, and save all your polys for the character models.  Ninja Gaiden: DS does this, and looks much better for it.  And we all know the PSX Final Fantasy games did so as well.

And yeah, from what I saw, DQIX is quite impressive for the DS.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh great its released!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But guess we have to wait a whole damn year for it to be released in english  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......


----------



## Ruri (Jan 29, 2010)

silleeel said:
			
		

> Theres AP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been a _long_ time since I played DQ6 on the SNES, but my recollection is that is actually supposed to happen.

I do recall that the plot has this odd repetition to it, basically, which only makes sense later in the game.


----------



## granville (Jan 29, 2010)

Ruri said:
			
		

> silleeel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That isn't what is supposed to happen, what he said is confirmed to be piracy protection. When you get shot off inside that castle, you are supposed to end up waking up in a bed on a clifftop village. The piracy protected causes the game to loop the intro at the forest and castle over and over again.

I'm not sure how well that patch, i've not experienced the AP yet. I was playing on an emulator that isn't affected by it.

And I personally LOVE the graphics in this myself. The hybrid looks great, and 98% of the time, the sprites do not look scaled up or down, due to the same view angle being used most of the time. The sprites themselves have smoother and more angles of animation now. And they are in the same vein as the old game, so it looks good.


----------



## Sanderino (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks really great, really charming graphics, I love how the 3d towns mix with the 2d characters. I'm begging this will be released to the USA or even to Europe.


----------



## granville (Jan 30, 2010)

It has already been confirmed for America at least. There was a teaser website for US advertising the "Zenithia trilogy", which this game is part of. Had logos and even the subtitle for the US versions (VI is Realm of Reverie IIRC). Plus, i believe it has been on ESRB's list for quite a while.


----------



## ZeroDivide (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm using G6 and the child's play patch and when I save and reload the game just freezes while the music keeps playing, does anyone know of any solution for this?

thanks in advance


----------



## TKWizard (Jan 31, 2010)

Currently using the patched rom w/ CycloDS Evolution on the latest firmware without a problem.

Already picked up Amos and about to Tackle Arcbolt.



--after doing massive class grinding (love doing that [it will be even quicker once I have Whistle]) --


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 2, 2010)

can someone explain to me what is happening?

how come i have 2 heroes on the first pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*it is before the event after hero return from the 2nd world*

i read from somewhere... i am not suppose to have hassan and the girl at this early stage
someone help

*no cheats*

clean rom on akaio 1.5.1
HELP


----------



## doyama (Feb 7, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> dsrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Odd I used that patch.exe that was posted previously and I got past the AP point where you loop back to the forest. Not sure if the above hex edit is what that patch.exe does however.

Running AK2 AKAIO 1.5.1


----------

